# Letter writing



## Bigkid (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm trying to get my letter writing badge, but if can never think of any thing to say in them. 
Does anyone have any ideas? What do you write in your letters?. 
Any help would really be appreciated. Thnx


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 15, 2014)

Just type in one random letter and send it. (But if it is the first letter you send that villager, make sure to write a good letter.)


----------



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

*Write as if your best friend has moved country and fill it with meaningful words. Although it's pointless, it gives a lot of satisfaction to be able to write a good letter.*


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 15, 2014)

just spam ur villagers with letters saying 'hi' 'hello' 'hey' idk?


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 15, 2014)

I usually make up something. Example to Bones:

"Let me know if you ever want to go peach pickin'! We can whip up some sweet treats. Just give me a holler! See you soon, lazy dog!"

Then I attach furniture I want them to have. This usually gets me a return present, too. c:


----------



## Regal (Apr 15, 2014)

I do the same thing as Ettienne. :'D Write about what present you're sending them, or write about your day. I've heard some people write song lyrics or just gibberish in them.


----------



## Bigkid (Apr 15, 2014)

Thnx, love your letter Ettienne it's really sweet


----------



## jolokia (Apr 15, 2014)

Gotta reach the final line on the paper every time... 


"Hi Phoebe, thanks for the pink tulip, we only use black and orange flowers here but it was a sweet thought! Please accept this blue vase that Walt gave me as I hate it."

"Dear Pango, sorry to see you're ill. I thought you might like this lovely clock. Actually, no, it's hideous and won't match anything you own, but Gayle gave it to me and I have to get rid of it somehow." 

"Dear Quillson, sorry to hear you're moving out. If you could see your way to sending me a pic when you go, that would be neat HINT HINT. Here's a parquet floor I didn't want." 

"Dear Barold, I've got one more piece of paper left and you drew the short straw. Hope you like this durian. The post office won't mind me posting these, right?"


----------



## Bigkid (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol they made me laugh might have to borrow some of them if you don't mind


----------



## Alette (Apr 15, 2014)

jolokia said:


> Gotta reach the final line on the paper every time...
> 
> 
> "Hi Phoebe, thanks for the pink tulip, we only use black and orange flowers here but it was a sweet thought! Please accept this blue vase that Walt gave me as I hate it."
> ...



These are all so cute! I always write until the last line too.. c: I like to write about why I like each of them, and what PWP's the town will be working on next... I always send Fang letters about clothes because he seems to hang around in Able Sisters a lot... I think he likes Sable, hehe ^-^


----------



## Titi (Apr 15, 2014)

I usually tell my villagers lame jokes with puns, related to their species if I can.
It's for personal giggles!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 15, 2014)

I tell them about what happened in my day, send them clothes or furniture I'd like to see them use, and then tell them why to use it, or talk about how cute they are. It really doesn't matter what you say, as long as the grammar and spelling is correct. Also, try to write a long letter all the way to the end...I think that impresses them.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)

If i'm feelin lazy (which is a lot) i just write a bunch of ily's 
Other times i'll write a cute lil message haha


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 15, 2014)

I usually describe how awesome the animal I send the letter to is, or I write something else random. For example: "Are you excited for the new Smash Bros. game? Do you want to play it with me?" 
XD


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 15, 2014)

Wait! There is a letter writing badge?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm the ******* that usually just writes "Ay qurl" "how u doin" "ilu bb" and then sends it without anything attached.

I'm a mean mayor. I should really take better care of my villagers. >_>;


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 15, 2014)

I usually buy something for my villagers so I have something to talk about. Like I bought Kevin a basketball hoop and I told him I'd school him out on the b-ball court. ^^


----------



## Regina Cordium (Apr 15, 2014)

It depends. My first letters are boring "Welcome to {Town}! If you have any questions, don't hesitate to come find me. I hope you enjoy living here." If I'm giving them a present, I'll write something like "I saw this and I thought it'd look great in your house/you'd look cute in it! I hope you having a great day *star or music note*"

Every so often I'll write a letter just because I'm bored, and it'll be some lame chatter like the kind they send in theirs. Stuff like "Did you see the stars last night? They were gorgeous!" or "What do you think of apples? I think they're delicious but {Neighbor} doesn't think so."

I'm very bad at letters, but I try.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2014)

*wwritin about your day or usin letters as a diary is such a great idea
its nice because most of the time (if not all the time) they reply back and its a really nice feelin*


----------



## mikanmilk (Apr 15, 2014)

Unless it's for a specific thing like they just moved in, or they asked a question or wrote something interesting enough for me to think of a reply to, I always write the same thing "Hi ___! How are you? Thank you for the letter (and gift (if they sent a gift))! It's great to hear from you (or, thank you for thinking of me)! 
See you around town!"
If they send me a letter thanking me for a previous letter, or for visiting their house or something I don't respond because I feel like then they will send me another thank you, and I will have to reply to that and then they will reply again and it will be endless.
But if they send me a random gift or "hi, how are you?" letter I always respond.

If they showed me letters besides the first one like previous games I would make it like a diary! It would be cool to see stuff I wrote months ago!


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 15, 2014)

"Tabby, I hate you because you're ugly. Please kill yourself. Once you do that, have a closed casket funeral."

I also send my other villagers my evil plans to kill Tabby.


----------



## kasane (Apr 15, 2014)

Just write something long, or try and reply to their message
e.g: "Thank you for your letter!! And thank you for your lovely gift, how did you know that I like that? Here's a gift in return"


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 15, 2014)

All I would say to my villagers is just

"Hi."

or if I'm trying to cycle villagers

"Move out please. Thank."

It doesn't matter, but you should put something nice for their first letter


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank them for something they gave you, compliment them on their house decoration or something they do often, etc.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 15, 2014)

I always start the letter with an alliterative title, like "Darling Diana" or "Dandelion Deirdre", and then I write about the present I'm attaching, ask them how they're doing, tell them a funny story about a villager, say we should hang out soon, etc. I basically talk to them like I would a real life friend, haha. I always attach gifts like clothing I think they would like or furniture that matches their house.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 15, 2014)

I've always responded to what they said in their last letter.


----------



## Bigkid (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I've now got a few more ideas on things to write.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 17, 2014)

I rant. Not about personal things but just games or acnl haha...

oh god once I wrote a really mean letter to francine about her wreck of a home and I gave her away woops


----------



## milktea (Apr 17, 2014)

first letter I sent to gaston was "HON HON HON BAGUETTE EIFFEL TOWER" and now he shows everyone oops


----------



## Bigkid (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 17, 2014)

milktea said:


> first letter I sent to gaston was "HON HON HON BAGUETTE EIFFEL TOWER" and now he shows everyone oops



I just died when I read that xDDDDDD


----------



## kite (Apr 17, 2014)

I send jocks letters of challenge like "Surprise! I challenge you to a race!" or something.

For peppies, I send encouraging letters. "Chase your dreams!"

For crankies, I send thank yous. "Thanks for the (item)! I really like it!"

For normals, I send scenarios. "I think you'd make a good hula dancer!"

Etc.


----------



## Sidewalk (Apr 17, 2014)

"hi Molly, You are over due for a hug today, come quick!!!"


----------



## bellafez (Apr 17, 2014)

I very rarely get creative and write actual letters - normally they get a mismash of song lyrics, random questions (often about other villagers) and lines from this podcast called Welcome to Night Vale which was what I named my town after. If I can't even think of anything like that, I send them 'You're so cute!' Or 'Please wear this'. I try to do correct grammar though.


----------



## Saphy (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, you can write pretty much anything, even if it's just a bunch of random words thrown together. They don't know the difference, lol.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 17, 2014)

I type completely randomly, but with grammar. xD I can't stand to not, at LEAST, try and use it. (Unless I'm texting to a real life person) but I guess if you want it done quickly, then you could just spam them with single words. 
I prefer typing properly though.


----------



## Sorgatani (Apr 17, 2014)

It's been some time since I wrote many letters, I remember writing down some of my more 'creative' efforts.
"Dear Curlos
Welcome to Lancre. We like
mutton a lot in these parts,
so you should fit right in the 
oven, uh, I mean, the town.
Here is a seasoning, I mean,
welcoming present for you."
(I think I actually attached an oven to that one, but I laughed every time he showed me that letter. I also wrote Rasher a letter about how happy I was that he was there, "because we'd recently run out of mutton and poultry")

In RainDrop I ended up writing my animals a lot of letters about feeding them to Chief.

Dear Pippy
I noticed you were ill today; I
hope you feel better soon. I
got you a Durian, because I
think of you whenever I
smell them. Know what?
I think of you whenever I catch a bass. 

Dear Mac
I am glad you liked the gift I
sent you. Did it take your mind
off the destruction of your 
town and friends? They are
not coming back, so you'd
better enjoy this present too.

(The first letter I sent him was all about how his town collapsed and everyone he knew was dead - I got him from a friends' void shortly before my friend reset his town)

Problem is, it got easier to just be generic.

Dear X.
I was shaking trees today,
and this thing fell on my head.
The emotion it induced
Strongly reminded me of
Every conversation I've ever had
with you, my friend

(actually I haven't sent that one, I just composed it now)
I mostly write ones like

"Hello, how are you?
I'm good, I am listening to
music, it makes me happy.
Here is a present, because
you are my good friend.
I hope you like it."

And similar.

I did compose one entirely of random non-sequiturs once, I even included 'banana hammock'. 
As far as I'm aware, that villager never noticed, and wrote back about how much he loved my letter (or the present it contained)


----------



## mousehole (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought I read in a post that there were key words you can use in your letters.. please, gift, thank you , villagers name. fun, hello and play.
The post suggested that they increased the value of the letter in terms of return gift and friendship gained.


----------



## jolokia (Apr 17, 2014)

You know what? I'm going to test that. 

PHOEBE PHOEBE PHOEBE FUN PLAY PLAY FUN. GIFT? PHOEBE THANK YOU PLAY.
Reckon I'll get a pic?


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 17, 2014)

I regret sending them random one liner letters because it looks so stupid when they bring it up months later... So now I send them letters with random movie quotes or funny sayings, or "future self" memos, just to make it more entertaining for myself in the future.


----------



## SaturnTown (Apr 17, 2014)

I read somewhere the letters have to have at least 10 characters to count toward the badge. I usually write "a present for my friend" because I only ever write to send presents. I have the bronze letter badge.


----------

